

Rocket Engine Pulled From the Ocean Definitely Belonged to Apollo 11 - bcl
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/07/bezos-apollo-11/

======
jlgreco
We already have intact F1 rocket engines (in fact, some scientists recently
test-fired a gas generator from one), but getting some of the F1's used during
the Apollo 11 mission is absolutely fantastic.

One of the F1s is expected to ultimately go to the Seattle Museum of Flight. I
look forward to getting to see it.

